# We Lowballed Howard



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Why?

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42696/20061014/mavs_first_offer_to_howard_$20_million_less_than_prince


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Chalie Boy said:


> Why?
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42696/20061014/mavs_first_offer_to_howard_$20_million_less_than_prince


 Because that's how you negotiate.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, not good. Not just Prince, but Bobby Simmons got a 5yr/45mil contract as well and he just had one semi-decent season for the Clips! Howard's definitely not gonna forget about this...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He will get the money, I have no doubt about that, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Howard upset by value Mavs attach to him*
> 
> *Fourth-year G/F wants team to make fair offer so he can just go play*
> 
> ...


Things like the basketball court presentation in his hometown will be used against him by the Mavs if he starts talking like he's going to do something foolish. :angel:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Things like the basketball court presentation in his hometown will be used against him by the Mavs if he starts talking like he's going to do something foolish. :angel:


 There's nothing like a blacktop in rural nowhereville, NC to make you think you're hollywood. :whoknows:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't blame him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It's the 1st offer in a negotiation period that's going to be going on till next year. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm expecting him to get his money, what he wants...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm expecting him to get his money, what he wants...


Me too - but who's sig is on the check is the question. :clown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Me too - but who's sig is on the check is the question. :clown:


 :biggrin: 

No matter what, I just can't see him leaving.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I can :yes: ..he's not getting much *respect*, i mean sure you can say "Because that's how you negotiate.", but $20 Millions is a lot of money. Pretty sure Howard was like "Ohh yea you must really think i am stupid" " :curse: you then".


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> " :curse: you then".


That could happen - who would've thought Nash wouldn't return? - but I do think this is a different situation. Josh is a young, vital piece to a Finalist team that appears to have time on their side; but failing to resign him could cost Cuban some of that time as the Mavs could lose youth as well as the caliber of player he is.

It seems like a no-brainer, but Cubes is married now with a family - so he could be thinking with different organs now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Josh can't go anywhere because....... I have his Jersey.

Same reasoning apply for Dirk and Diop as well. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Josh can't go anywhere because....... I have his Jersey.
> 
> Same reasoning apply for Dirk and Diop as well. :biggrin:


And that logic rules in countries like Iraq and N. Korea. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whatever the case is with this lowball, they better fix this with him before it has a chance to get ugly. He deserves every cent of Prince's deal and Cuban knows it. He's the wrong guy to try and change your philosophy with. Do you think he could be scared because of what happened with Daniels after his deal?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> And that logic rules in countries like Iraq and N. Korea. :biggrin:


Don't think we have to look that far.... just go to couple Miami and Florida International football games... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Whatever the case is with this lowball, they better fix this with him before it has a chance to get ugly. He deserves every cent of Prince's deal and Cuban knows it. He's the wrong guy to try and change your philosophy with. Do you think he could be scared because of what happened with Daniels after his deal?


I am sure it HAS to be on his mind. On the other hand, we can also bring up the KVH deal. Cuban is clearly not afraid to some money if he THINKS he's getting a player who can contribute.

Also with Avery Johnson... when the contract was first brought up, Cuban was tight-lipped and didn't want to talk about it. Remember how the posters on the forum were saying "it's the wrong time to be cheap?" At the end of the day, AJ is getting paid, and we're all happy campers.

Cuban is one owner who doesn't mind running a professional team and LOSE money... (based on his track record... :biggrin: )


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavs (conceivably) have never been this close to a 'ship, and Cuban has been around the Mavs long enough to know it.

It's buying time. :yes:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys have good arguments, but offering Josh 30M less than value isn't demonstrating those qualities. What exactly is this about?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> What exactly is this about?


That's the disconcerting aspect of this, is no one knows the source of what seems to be crazyness. I can maybe understand offering something close to start the bidding - but why offend a brother?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's the disconcerting aspect of this, is no one knows the source of what seems to be crazyness. I can maybe understand offering something close to start the bidding - but why offend a brother?


Quite simply, it's almost POINTLESS to put such an offer on the table. You will only risk offending the player. My confidence in Cuban (a smart business man) leads me to believe that there has to be something that more than meets the eyes.... a message to the rest of the players perhaps? Or to the rest of the league? I don't know..... :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:



> Quite simply, it's almost POINTLESS to put such an offer on the table. You will only risk offending the player. My confidence in Cuban (a smart business man) leads me to believe that there has to be something that more than meets the eyes.... *a message to the rest of the players perhaps? Or to the rest of the league?* I don't know..... :whoknows:


Not to stray too far off the subject, but if there's anything to the point you made I would absolutely jump for joy...but if something of this nature was to transpire, I would think it would originate from an owner currently enjoying a dynasty - not one on the cusp of achieving his life-long passion.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Source 
*Oct. 17, 2006*
By Tony Mejia
CBS SportsLine.com Staff Writer

Ready to give those eyebrows a workout?

Scope out this thoughtfully selected potpourri of preseason surprises. You'll find the token heartwarming stories of unheralded long shots making good, some interesting personnel developments and a curious business practice.

Josh Howard definitely earned his money during the Mavs' first NBA Finals, but he has yet to get it. (Getty Images) 
Josh Howard definitely earned his money during the Mavs' first NBA Finals, but he has yet to get it. (Getty Images) 
In Josh Howard's assessment, it seems the benefactor isn't being all that generous at the moment, low-balling the fast-blossoming small forward as the two parties try to seek an agreement to a contract extension. The Mavericks have until Oct. 31 to keep J-Ho from becoming a restricted free agent following the season.

Howard feels he's reasonable in wanting Tayshaun Prince money, specifically, something close to the five-year, $47.5 million deal that Prince re-signed with Detroit prior to last season. According to Howard, the Mavericks first offer was about $20 million less. If my math is right, that means Dallas decided to start the negotiations by offering $5 million per year.

I'm not one to normally be consulting a self-made billionaire like Mark Cuban on how to handle his affairs, but to me, an offer that low, even as a starting point, would be a slap in the face.

Howard played hurt this past postseason. He stood there with Avery Johnson, Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry as a major factor in the franchise's first NBA Finals appearance. When he scored over 20 points per game, the Mavericks were virtually unbeatable. Who drew the most difficult defensive assignments? Howard.

With the coach, Dirk and Jet taken care of, Howard has a right to wonder where he fits in. Obviously, getting an initial offer $20 million below your expectations isn't reassuring.

"I'm not even trying to break the bank," Howard told the Dallas Morning-News. "I've never been a guy who lets stuff get to me. I understand I'm a restricted free agent and they can wait until next year to sign me. But I was the other guy in that '03 class who made it to the Finals."

He's of course referring to Dwyane Wade, who joined the majority of the elite players in that recent draft class in cashing in on lucrative extensions. Howard hasn't attained superstar status yet, but he could eventually be considered on that level given his steady improvement. He hasn't hit his ceiling yet, and already the Scottie Pippen comparisons have been flying.

The Mavericks appear to be putting themselves at risk of having to match a much larger contract offer following next season, not to mention having a perturbed player on their hands all season. I realize it's been an expensive summer for Cuban, but holding out on Howard when he seems to be such a sound investment seems strange.

Don't you know that when you play with a man's money, you're playing with his emotions?


----------

